# Checking interest in a theme....



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Just seeing if anyone would like to see me revive my old Harmony theme. I was looking at it and it gave me warm fuzzy feeling again....


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

well its no Rockin Rainbows but it looks good







you should do it for Theme Engine


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I just may do it for that....but I don't have a Linux comp....we'll see.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Bueller.....


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks great! Would it be for ics?


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Me likely.....

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## luciferii (Apr 29, 2012)

id use it

«A∅k₱ b.35★Ma†r¹x 19.5»


----------

